# Breeding Protomelis Insignis



## Rosie Lee (Jun 7, 2007)

Looking for information on breeding Protomelis Insignis. Would like to know water parameters, also size of fish at breeding maturity. Any helpful tips or suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What is the collection point? Here is the profile for one of the species.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1727


----------



## Rosie Lee (Jun 7, 2007)

The Protomelas Insignis that we have has a blue body with a yellow belly. With a lighter blue top fin. It resembles Protomelas Spilonotus Tanzania from Lundo Island. It was sold to me as an Insignis and the picture in the Pictorial Guide volume 1 shows the fish I have on page 70.


----------



## PiePuncher (Feb 1, 2005)

Breeding should be a cinch. If you are having troubles, do a water change and the magic should happen. Anytime I do a large water change it seems all my fish tend to get it on.


----------



## Rosie Lee (Jun 7, 2007)

We do regular water changes every week with all 9 of our tanks. How old should the fish be? Is there anything special we need to do for them?


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Anything else in the tank or species only? Also, how big a tank?

By water change, how much? I would try 50%+ or so and see what happens.


----------



## bossfish (Jun 1, 2005)

In my experience they are late bloomers. My current fish did not begin spawning until the male was 6 inches an the female was a little over 5 inches and almost 2 years old. The male had been actively courting the female for over six months before she was ready. They have large spawns, are excellent mothers, and breed often once they get started. My PH is 8.2 temp is around 78 and I do large weekly waterchanges. I feed them spirulina flake, floating spirulina pellets and freeze dried krill. I feed my hap tank all the krill they can eat once or twice a week and have noticed bigger spawns and faster growth rates.


----------



## Rosie Lee (Jun 7, 2007)

Our tank is a species only and is a 40 breeder. We have lots of rock work. Water parameters are as follows. PH 8.0, carbonate hardness is 160 ppm, temperature is 80 degrees. size of fish male approx. 4", (2) females approx. 3" (1) female approx. 2". I do 50% water changes every week. sounds like my fish are not mature enough yet. Thank you very much for all your information, it is very much appreciated.


----------



## Rosie Lee (Jun 7, 2007)

GoofBoy said:


> Anything else in the tank or species only? Also, how big a tank?
> 
> By water change, how much? I would try 50%+ or so and see what happens.


The picture of your fish is beautiful and looks just like ours.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks Rosie Lee .

He is actually a 6in Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" (Liuli). So, he has some growing to do, though that seems to have slowed down some. Here is a recent shot of him showing off for the girls.










And I would agree with your assessment of needing some time with your bunch.


----------



## Rosie Lee (Jun 7, 2007)

Goofboy, I am really new at this site and was wondering how to put a picture on here like you did. I would like to show you a picture of ours. Your fish is really beautiful. =D>


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

This will explain everything.

How to post pictures.

Just PM me if you have addition questions.


----------



## Rosie Lee (Jun 7, 2007)

GoofBoy, We were looking at the picture of your tank and noticed that you have a Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius". Could you possibly put a picture on here to view? We have only seen pictures that suppliers have put on and we would like to see a home tank picture of this fish. Your tank looks great. Thanks.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment on the tank.

The Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius" is, by far, the hardest fish I have to get a good shot of because he is iridescent. As he turns you see teal and powder blue along his sides.

If I use a flash from the side I will get the shiny green you see in so many pictures on the web.

The picture below is how he looks when he isn't feeling particularly spunky. When he is showing off the spots completely disappear and he gets a green and power blue coloring (like his cheek but all over) with the red fins. Striking is putting it mildly :drooling:.










I borrow the neighbor's camera to take pictures every couple of months so have yet to get a picture of him colored up that looked like anything other than what you see in the profile section for a nice male. I'll keep trying though - it has become a quest.


----------



## Chestermere (Mar 24, 2007)

Here's a link with some pic's of mine breeding

http://albertaaquatica.com/index.php?showtopic=22847

Hope you enjoy


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Great fish Chestermere!!!


----------



## Rosie Lee (Jun 7, 2007)

Chestermere, Your fish is beautiful, I hope we have as good of luck as you have. Looks like you know what your doing, Thanks for sharing.


----------

